# How to connect My Samsung..GT B7722



## harriere

Hi guys..I need some help..I am using Samsung GT B7722 duos phone....Now i can able to connect with my pc using Samsung Kies..

But i need to make calls and attend calls using pc while my phone is connected with pc..

Can u guys suggest me a way to do that or if there is any software is available for connecting phones and talking using PC...

Advance thanks for u guys...


----------



## DoubleHelix

That's not a function of software. That's just the way the phone works. You have to disconnect it from the computer to make and answer phone calls.


----------



## harriere

My friend has another samsung phone which has android operating system...when he connects the phone with the system..he is used to call from the system using phone and talk through system when he got a call...


----------



## DoubleHelix

I don't know what "call from the system" and "talk through system" means.


----------

